# Allgemeine Versändnisfragen zu Bussystemen/ Kabel usw.



## Fivel (27 Mai 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Ich schreibe zur Zeit an einer Masterarbeit und muss für das allgemeine Verständnis des Lesers am Anfang ein paar Grundlagen über Bussysteme klären. Ein Teil der Arbeit handelt von der Kommunikation verschiedener Geräte mit einem WAGO Controller (750-8202).mLeider finde ich im Internetjungle nicht so wirklich das was ich brauche und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mein Hauptproblem liegt in der Unterscheidung der Begrifflichkeiten, also ob etwas ein Bussystem ist, ein Kommunikationsprotokoll, eine physische Schnittstelle oder manchmal auch nur der Name eines Herstellers. Und welches Kabel benötige ich für was?

1. Ist RS485 ein Protokoll oder eine physische Schnittstelle? Der 750-8202 hat zum Beispiel einen Buchse für RS485/RS232 (9pin Sub-d Buchse), aber in dem Aufbau den ich hier betrachte wird über diesen Stecker eine Wärmepumpe mit Modbus RTU angesprochen. Also in welchem Verhältnis stehen hier RS485 und Modbus RTU?

2. Die Baureihe 14 von Eltako kommuniziert auch über einen internen Eltako-RS485-Bus. Ist hier die physische Verbindung gemeint (Kabel) oder aber das Protokoll? Kann man die Daten hier mit der WAGO auslesen und wie oder verwendet hier Eltako Hauseigenes? Und weiß zufällig jemand welche Aufgabe das FBA14 (Buskoppler) hier übernimmt?

3. Modbus TCP und BACnet IP: Das müssten beides Protokolle sein die auf Ethernet basieren richtig? Kann man diese Kommunikation jeweils über das gleiche Kabel realisieren (Patch Kabel RJ45)?

Das Gebiet ist noch Neuland für mich deswegen fehlt das allgemeine Verständnis für die Begriffe.
Vielleicht kennt hier ja auch jemand ein website auf der das alles zusammengefasst ist.

Besten Gruß und Danke!


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2017)

Fivel schrieb:


> 1. Ist RS485 ein Protokoll oder eine physische Schnittstelle? Der 750-8202 hat zum Beispiel einen Buchse fÃ¼r RS485/RS232 (9pin Sub-d Buchse), aber in dem Aufbau den ich hier betrachte wird Ã¼ber diesen Stecker eine WÃ¤rmepumpe mit Modbus RTU angesprochen. Also in welchem VerhÃ¤ltnis stehen hier RS485 und Modbus RTU?


RS485 steht für eine Verdrahtung mit Twisted Pair Kabel.
Es können mehrere (32) Empfänger an einem Kabel hängen (ohne Repeater zu benutzen).
Siehe:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EIA-485
Vergleiche auch zu RS232
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-232
Nach dem OSI Modell liegen RS485 und RS 232 in der physikalischen Schicht.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI-Modell



Fivel schrieb:


> 2. Die Baureihe 14 von Eltako kommuniziert auch Ã¼ber einen internen Eltako-RS485-Bus. Ist hier die physische Verbindung gemeint (Kabel) oder aber das Protokoll? Kann man die Daten hier mit der WAGO auslesen und wie oder verwendet hier Eltako Hauseigenes? Und weiÃ zufÃ¤llig jemand welche Aufgabe das FBA14 (Buskoppler) hier Ã¼bernimmt?


Ohne jetzt den "Eltako-RS485-Bus" zu kennen, würde ich das so lesen:
- Die physikalische Verbindung ist nach RS485 mit Twisted Pair.
- Das Protokoll ist was Firmeneigenes von Eltako
Siehe auch:
https://forum.fhem.de/index.php?topic=26156.0



Fivel schrieb:


> 3. Modbus TCP und BACnet IP: Das mÃ¼ssten beides Protokolle sein die auf Ethernet basieren richtig? Kann man diese Kommunikation jeweils Ã¼ber das gleiche Kabel realisieren (Patch Kabel RJ45)?


Ja, Modbus TCP ist ein Anwendungsprotokoll oberhalb der TCP Socket Transportschicht.
Modbus ist, im Gegensatz zu proprietären Protokollen, offen dokumentiert.
Daher konnte ich das auch einfach implemetieren, siehe:
https://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2017)

Sehe gerade:
Eltako liefert auch Gateways auf bekannte Protokolle.
https://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/datenblatt/Datenblatt_KNX_ENO_634.pdf
http://www.my-knx-shop.net/Eltako-Bus-Gateway-RS485-FGW14


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2017)

Die ursprüngliche Frage hat mein Interesse geweckt und ich habe mich daher mal etwas im Internet umgesehen.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass über das "RS485-Bus-Gateway. _FGW14_-_USB" das EnOceanSerialProtocol zur Verfügung steht.

Siehe: Internetsuche nach Stichwort:_
EnOceanSerialProtocol3.pdf

Dabei handelt es sich um ein einfaches serielles Protocol.
Alles was man dazu braucht, ist eine Bibliothek, mit der man eine Serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen kann.
Beispiel:
https://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSerial.html


----------



## Fivel (28 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank schonmal! Das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.


----------

